

Feynman's letter to Koichi Mano (Dated Feb 3, 1966) - xtacy
http://books.google.com/books?id=QHX1ExnM99YC&pg=PA198&lpg=PA198&dq=Richard+P.+Feynman+to+Koichi+Mano,+Feb+3,+1966&source=bl&ots=rMTMzPiMmp&sig=zP6L6oR93a6m5zzfOk_AYDfYcWQ&hl=en&ei=D53tTP3PEOXtnQeYy_TlAQ&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=6&ved=0CDoQ6AEwBQ#v=onepage&q&f=false

======
sr3d
After reading his book, I've become a Feynman fan. The man is truly
exceptional. I found the closing paragraph of the letter captures the essence
of his humble but remarkable advice:

"You say you are a nameless man. You are not to your wife and to your child.
You will not long remain so to your immediate colleagues if you can answer
their simple questions when they come into your office. You are not nameless
to me. Do not remain nameless to yourself -- it is too sad a way to be. Know
your place in the world and evaluate yourself fairly, not it terms of the
naive ideals of your own youth, nor in terms of what you erroneously imagine
your teacher's ideals are" -- Richard P. Feynman

I had my experience with my midlife crisis, and thru that experience I come to
know my own place in the world and find my life's purpose. Although I wish I
head read about Feynman earlier.

